# Pellet stove vent in 8-foot basement?



## deepstuff (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,
  I'm considering installing a pellet stove or fireplace in my 8-foot concrete basement.  How would the vent be installed?  Would it exit through the rim joist or have to go up through the floor above?  Could the ceiing be closed in and finished where he pipe exits the basement?

The top of my Concrete wall are only about 8 inches from the ground. 

Thanks


----------



## Hube (Sep 17, 2008)

For the best venting it should go straight up and thru the roof. This way it will be easier to clean and also give the best "draw" for the stove. 
Make sure you use the proper type of(double walled,insulated) vent pipe.
Also make sure that your Fire insurance co. ok's the installation or if not and something bad ever happens you could be without insurance coverage. 
Good luck


----------



## hondadrv24 (Sep 17, 2008)

ask your pellet stove sales dealer and maybe even the manufacturer to figure out how to do this would probably be the best, they could get a first hand look at your location and they know all about their stoves and the proper venting it needs.  Hube is right though, straight up is the best
Justin


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello DeepStuff:
You have some good advice here. I want to add a little to Hube's post. Make sure the stove and all accessories (stove pipe, floor thimble and roof flashing) have the Underwriter's seal of approval. Install it exactly according to the instructions included with the stove and take lots of pictures of the installation. Make sure you observe the clearances for furniture and such. Ask your insurance company first and, if you make sure of these things, you will have a good court case with the insurance company if you need it.
Glenn


----------

